# New Gun



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 6, 2009)

What do you people think about the:
Mossberg 930 SPX Pistol Grip-$650.00... California Dollars.
Verses some version of a Saiga 12?


----------



## clearance (Nov 6, 2009)

Whatcha gonna do with it? Gonna go get some ISA imposters?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> What do you people think about the:
> Mossberg 930 SPX Pistol Grip-$650.00... California Dollars.
> Verses some version of a Saiga 12?


I think we need some pics. 650 dollars sounds like a lot for a mossberg.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry I do not have any pictures.
You can see the weapon on the Mossberg Site.
The weapon did receive the "Shotgun of the Year."
Semi Auto 7+1, pistol grip. Scary looking. That is the point.
The Saigas' look more frighteneing.
Stilh vs. Husky.
Stilhs last, work, and the calenders-Euro, are sweet!
Huskys..ehh.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2009)

I will go look at it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2009)

Didn't see an spx model, Did see a pistol grip turkey. Looks ok but not 650 dollars ok. I have an 835 ultra mag. it's ok but kicks like a mule with 3 and a half mag loads.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 6, 2009)

Went back and found it.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice looking Mossy.

Have your considered the M590A1?

It will run you about half, is more versitile, is Mil-Spec right down to the safety switch and heavy barrel walls, and proven in three wars including the current two. Aftermarket support is HUGE!!!!!!!

Little hint..
Have your gunsmith cut the barrel for Colonial thinwall choke tubes, and take it to the trap range.... drives the Perazzi and Krieghoff crowd batty.

Seriously.
Mossys old Jungle gun was a flop because of it's reliability issues.
This is a rehash and re-do, and not proven yet.

But somebodys gotta do it!
I kinda like 'em myself, just don't trust 'em yet.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 7, 2009)

Search Mossy semi-auto reliability

It's been my experience in speaking with owners of Mossberg semi-autos they seem to be hit or miss. (No bad pun intended) If you get a good one your set, if you get one with a gremlin it just doesn't want to go away. 

Their pump guns on the other hand are just like the Energizer Bunny, they just keep going and going.

Take Care


----------



## dutch552 (Nov 8, 2009)

I shy away from the Mossberg semi-autos for no other reason than they are relatively newer on the market and haven't proven themselves yet. Remington used to make a Police Magnum version of the 11-87. I've owned a special purpose 11-87 for almost ten years with no malfunctions, you just can't feed it real light loads. If you're dead-set on a Mossberg I would personally recommend the 590 pump as it's the only Mossy I own. Proven, reliable, sexy...'nuff said.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2009)

dutch552 said:


> I shy away from the Mossberg semi-autos for no other reason than they are relatively newer on the market and haven't proven themselves yet. Remington used to make a Police Magnum version of the 11-87. I've owned a special purpose 11-87 for almost ten years with no malfunctions, you just can't feed it real light loads. If you're dead-set on a Mossberg I would personally recommend the 590 pump as it's the only Mossy I own. Proven, reliable, sexy...'nuff said.


Yep got one.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 8, 2009)

*930 spx*

I am going to buy the 930.
I am a big fan of the KISS principle.
I believe that is why I am still doing tree work.
Thanks for all your insight, I really appreciate the time you people spent helping me.
SB


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 8, 2009)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I am going to buy the 930.
> I am a big fan of the KISS principle.
> I believe that is why I am still doing tree work.
> Thanks for all your insight, I really appreciate the time you people spent helping me.
> SB


It is a sharp lookin gun, Let us know how ya like it and as always we need pics.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2009)

If you're goin for awesome just latch on to one of these. Click on the pic


----------



## dutch552 (Nov 9, 2009)

Be sure to leave us a report once you test it out.


----------

